# County Fair in Nebraska



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

My daughter Kate showed our goats for the second year. She received mostly purples, some blues and a trophy for Reserve Champion Doe. This is a picture of her and her goat Emmylou.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That's awesome!


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks! she loves doing it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, that is wonderful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------

